# Best Dovetail Jig?



## SRSprague (Nov 4, 2011)

I am in the market for the best dovetail jig that I can get. However, there are so many and so varied on the market that I've gotten confused about what features are the most useful. Does anybody have some advice?


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome, I have been looking at a few dovetail jigs myself and not sure which one I want but I do have a router ready to dedicate to whichever one I get


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Not a jig but sure makes dovetails quickly.
VIDEO – Three-Minute Dovetails with Frank Klausz | Popular Woodworking Magazine


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Stephen.


----------



## 7ROUTERS (Oct 11, 2011)

There are a lot of jigs on the market today and most of them look like they do the job. I don't have any advise rather than my opinion. I was in the market myself for one of the best and ended up with the PC 24" Omnijig. It has some features like the Leigh and a couple of others but I like the idea of set and forget. The set up blocks are used for certain applications and exact repeatability results when changing from set up to set up. I have not had time to really test this jig to it's full potential yet but I like what I see so far. This is my third dovetail jig like this and my second PC. This things fairly large and has some heft to it, but that's what I like about it. I hate cheap stuff! So far so good.I would love to share more info with you as to this is an expensive purchase for most. If you like simple,Keller has a jig that I almost bought before this PC and now Leigh just came out with their R9 which looks like the same principle.

Cheers,
Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I think it comes down to the bottom line for most, Leigh jigs are always on the high end price line the norm...if you do a lot of dovetails you want to buy the high end dovetails fixtures but if you do dovetails just now and than.. see below...

Leigh R9plus Joinery System - YouTube!

Pins and Tails, Half-Blind, Box Joint Dovetail Jigs

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/30687-ez-dovetail-jig.html

===


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Stephen and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.

I use an Akeda, it to is pricey except for mine. I picked it up off Craig's list for 200.00 including a DeWALT 618 Router. There are things I wish it did but for just dovetails it't good. Find What you want and watch Craig's list, or other such places you might get a real deal.


----------



## blackemmons (Apr 10, 2006)

*Akeda! Akeda! Akeda!

Especially if you don't use it every day. Short learning curve and perfect fits every time.*


----------

